# APP (aplicações para dispositivos móveis)



## Gerofil (13 Jun 2019 às 00:47)

Espaço aberto para sugestões de aplicações para dispositivos móveis, *exclusivamente no âmbito da meteorologia e estado do tempo*.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jun 2019 às 00:52)

Olá, tomei a iniciativa de abrir este tópico porque a evolução tecnológica todos os dias apresenta inovações que muitos desconhecemos. Procuro sugestões de app para smartphones, no âmbito do acompanhamento meteorológico para o nosso país, nomeadamente que possibilitem consultas de radares meteorológicas, imagens de satélite e/ou que possibilitem detectar descargas eléctricas...


----------



## jPdF (13 Jun 2019 às 10:41)

Estas são as que uso.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Jun 2019 às 16:17)

Algumas das que uso


----------



## MSantos (13 Jun 2019 às 17:15)

Apps meteo, uso apenas o RainViewer e tenho Fogos.pt que dá sempre jeito. Não tenho muito espaço no telemóvel para mais...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Jun 2019 às 17:31)

MSantos disse:


> Apps meteo, uso apenas o RainViewer e tenho Fogos.pt que dá sempre jeito. Não tenho muito espaço no telemóvel para mais...



Como te entendo...
Comecei com um telemóvel com 8GB sem cartão memória, passei para 16 GB com cartão memória de 8GB e agora estou com 64 GB e cartão memória de 16 GB. Não tem fim! 
Tenho algumas apps mas já foram todas mencionadas aqui.


----------

